# Do you really enjoy weight gain???????



## Moyseku (Feb 1, 2006)

just want to know who really enjoy weight gain or if someone like it so much that want to gain some pounds, or if you dont care but you see that you are gainning, please share your feelings about gain.


----------



## Mr. 23 (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, I'm kind of ambivalent about the weight I've gained. How's that?


----------



## fatlane (Feb 4, 2006)

If it happens, I don't freak out and I don't make any special effort to make it go away, but I also don't invite all the food over to join in the fun.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Feb 4, 2006)

I enjoy it, but my weight hasn't changed for a year. I eat twice a day now instead of once a day when I was dieting for years.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Feb 4, 2006)

im really enjoying it right now.


----------



## Tim_FA (Feb 4, 2006)

I have put on about 20 lbs (225 lbs now) in the last 2 years that I'm not too crazy about.....but Nicki is such an awsome cook:eat2: 
I guess that's about 2 lbs for every 10.75 lbs that that Nicki has gained which looks extremely beautiful on her :eat1:


----------



## Tim_FA (Feb 4, 2006)

OOoops....my bad, Nicki pointed out that she gained 21.5 lbs for evry 2 lbs that I gained ....
sorry, couldn't find the edit button


----------



## Karebr12 (Feb 9, 2006)

When I'm gaining I love it. It's very sensual to see/feel my body get softer and I find it an extremely erotic experience. I am not at a point where I am gaining right now, but when I do it's definitely intentional and very enjoyable.


----------



## pickleman357 (Feb 9, 2006)

its weird with me

I like gaining. The idea of getting bigger is a real turn on.

But then logic sinks in and I realise that's another pound of fat you have to haul around everyday.

But then that's also a turn on. 

I'm a very confused boy.


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Feb 9, 2006)

Well at first I didn't know how to take it, but then as I got rounder I started really liking it lol... I think I look cute with my big cheeks and belly... the only downside is I'm constantly broke, so growing out of old clothes and not having the moola to get new ones is a downside lol. But other than that, i'm happy with my new lbs :smitten:


----------



## pickleman357 (Feb 9, 2006)

LynzeeMoon said:


> the only downside is I'm constantly broke, so growing out of old clothes and not having the moola to get new ones is a downside lol.



Yeah, I get that too. And just a guy and don't care too much about clothes. Heck, I only own 3 pairs of jeans that fit me. It wouldn't be a big deal, but still, I could buy a new video game for the same price as a pair of jeans.

Dang it, why can't they make jeans super stretchy? They would make a killing!


----------



## TallEnglishman (Feb 10, 2006)

Tim_FA said:


> OOoops....my bad, Nicki pointed out that she gained 21.5 lbs for evry 2 lbs that I gained ....
> sorry, couldn't find the edit button



LOL. Nicki's amazing... 

:eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## Moyseku (Feb 10, 2006)

Yeah get broke bacause is not enought money to buy new clothes, but i am happy that you like gainning


Hugs


----------



## Moyseku (Feb 10, 2006)

Nikki is very good gainning weight, i am happy she loves her gain


i think most women looks better as they get rounder


----------



## TallFatSue (Feb 10, 2006)

I didn't try so gain so much weight but I didn't try to stop either because I loved the fringe benefits: I could eat whatever I wanted. The feeling of being physically large was pretty cool too. Also in my rebellious youth the more my mother nagged me to lose weight the more I enjoyed it because it pissed her off, and my fat became a symbol of my independence. 

Likewise I obviously didn't try to be so tall, but I'm glad it happened too.


----------



## Lorna (Feb 10, 2006)

I love it! Yep the getting clothes is a nightmare especially over here! I am just home from another failed clothes shopping trip  However the added weight, curves, and general yumminess of it makes it worth while


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Feb 10, 2006)

Well at times I do feel good about gaining weight like I don't want to become a skinny twig! but I don't like that my mom and dad are getting on my case about me gaining weight. I mean some foods don't do it for me like right now i"m so starving because I last ate at 11 and I'm so hungry now but I don't know what i want to eat I mean we have Sloppy Joes but I had 2 of those for lunch and some Salsa Chips with Pop I do want some Pepsi but I can't have another one after I drink this one up because I sometimes drink 2 pops in one day and that lows the shortage of pop you see we only buy 2 16 packs of Pepsi. But you know I might get some water that always does it for me. I know what ya'll are thinking What the hell is water going to do well it does good for me because I sometimes get up and drink water in the middle of the night because my throat is so dry. But I do like gaining weight .....But it does get in the way when you want to try on cute olothes and they just don't fit. That really aggrivates me when I can't seem to fit into a outfit and I see these size 3 jeans and it just really tears me up in shreads. My friends have been disappearing and I have a couple of demanding professors .. But I'm doing good otherwise I do eat to cover my guilt and in result I gain weight.. You know not all people are perfect and not all people are good in other subjects in school but I'm not trying to be perfect I'm just trying to get a passing grade! But outside of that conversation its ups and downs on liking weight gaining


----------



## paniconthestreetsoflondon (Feb 10, 2006)

I find fat and weight gain incredibly attractive on females but less so on myself. However, sometimes I will allow myself to slip for a few weeks and notice that I do enjoy the sensation of clothes becoming tighter or my gut feeling a little softer. However, I prefer being of a slight build so I always reign myself back in before it gets too extreme. As I've previously said, I have a love/hate relationship with my own body, I believe deep down that I'd love to let myself go and I do occasionaly overeat but I don't consider myself a feedee by any stretch of the imagination, I just think its sometimes fun to find the qualities I find so attractive in females in myself. 

Having said that, I feel more comfortable at a lower weight, I'm still a young guy and whether this is cowardly or not, I enjoy being average sized right now because it allows me to stay involved more actively with things I'm into like fashion & such. I also find I have way more success with girls as a slimmer guy, right now I'm the smallest I've ever been and I feel more confident when going out. However, in the comfort of my own home I do get a kick out of letting go sometimes and gaining a few pounds.


----------

